# What age are your kids?



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

*Which of the categories best describes your kids?*​
Tottlers1411.02%Preschoolers97.09%Grade schoolers3930.71%Young teens75.51%Older teens10.79%Tottlers and preschoolers86.30%Preschoolers and grade schoolers2116.54%Grade schoolers and young teens53.94%Young and older teens53.94%Other combinations107.87%Kids are grown and don't go camping43.15%Kids are grown and go camping10.79%Don't have kids32.36%Planning on kids a bit later00.00%


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a lot of camping kids out there! Outbackers seem to have their fair share too. What ages are your kids?

My kids are teen age, 13 and 16 and are about as different as night and day.

My daughter, Colette, also known as 'Mizuneko" (Japanese for 'water cat') is 16 and enjoys swimming competitively and reading. She has a constant companion when at home - her cat Walnut who is a Somali purebred. She is a short hair blonde and just recently got her driver's permit







but luckily is fairly responsible. She has a gaggle of friends that she has had since she was 12 and all are great kids. I purchased a shotgun in preparation for the dating years.









My son is the antithisis of my daughter; he is 13 years old, has the intellect of a 16 year old and the social skils of an 8 year old cave man. Also loves swimming but he's still a year away from really competing. He also reads to a fault - in trouble all the time for reading when not appropriate. He now reads at the 12th grade level as a result. He takes the SAT this next month ans we are all curious to see how he does. Smart kid but a pain. Oh, and like most every kid in the world, don't let him near a Gameboy while camping.

Great kids both. Wouldn't exchange them for anything and wouldn't change a hair on their head (OK, I"m working on a FEW changes - like the cave man thing - but in general...)

I do miss having little ones though but Mama says no.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have 11 year old twin girls. They will be 12 in January and are in the 6th grade. They both love camping (right now, I hope it stays that way), but like Brian's kids, and me I must confess, don't let us too close to a gameboy!!! They both love reading, our one daughter read 50 some books over the summer and the other read some 30 books. When we are travelling, we have to tell them to get their noses out of their books and look at the scenery









Our redhead, the oldest by 3 minutes, likes to play a little soccer, plays the violin quite well and plays piano. She's also been in a couple of church plays. Once she puts her mind to something, watch out







.

Our blonde, the youngest by three minutes







, plays piano and likes to be the comic, sometimes a little too much







. "Enough is enough" is a common phrase in our house







. She also plays a little softball, but I think will be running track in the spring, as she is faster and stronger than all but one boy in her class (you wouldn't know it by how skinny she is).

They're both great girls and great students, wouldn't trade them for anything.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My children are 3, and 5.

My son, 5, soon to be 6 started Kindergarten this year, and is evidently miles ahead of everyone in his class. He is reading on a 3rd grade level, as well as doing above grade level in every other academic subject. The school is examining how they can provide him with some enrichment, to keep him interested in learning and keep him from getting bored. He plays soccer in the spring and fall leagues, though at that age, it's just 8 kids chasing a ball around the field. He has quite a vivid imagination.

His sister, now 3 is a handful, and like BBB, Daddy is fearful of her dating years







, which if I have my way will begin when she is 25, and then only if she is home by 10!







She knows she has Daddy wrapped around her little finger, and never fails to use it to her advantage. She started pre-school this year, and enjoys going to school. She doesn't show the academic interest, or ability that her brother does, but every child is different. She will eat just about anything you put in front of her, unless she hears her brother say he doesn't like it first. Then of course, it's monkey see/monkey do.

They both love camping, and Dad bought them each a fishing pole this year.

Tim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

We have one girl that is seven (turning 8 in January)








and I don't EVEN want to think about the dating years. I'm thinking that age 35 might be okay. After she's established a successful career and doesn't live at home anymore. Though I doubt it works out that way.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Two boys, Alex, 5 and Austin 2. This last summer was their first camping experience. Both loved it, of coarse. Highlights for the older one, camp fires, little critters, and sleeping in the top bunk(with a bed rail). The little guy was thrilled with,hot dogs, endless sand, and runnning down the sand dunes. However keeping him away from the poisen ivy was a little scary.







Thankfully no itchys







Good Outbacking memories in the making here!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Jonathan, 8, his sister Lauren, 4. Both adopted, biological siblings. From TEXAS! Sure makes the OU/UT game tough to watch!!

Got each at birth. We are truly blessed.

Jonathan is basketball/baseball/snow skiing.
Lauren is Barbies and dress up.

And they love camping. Jonathan's first days were in a Ford E350 Falcon Camper Conversion Van in the Denton, TX KOA.

Lauren's first days were spent in a 20' Monterrey Road Ranger TT by KIT in Silver Lake Campground, Grapevine, TX.

We had to wait in Texas for the adoption papers to be signed by the birth mother. Texas law=3 day wait. They were practically born into RVing!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Our daughter, Kaitlyn is 9 (almost 10) and in 4th grade. She is into Girl Scouts, Piano, & Singing. Already done several solo's at church. Camping, Fishing, Hanging out with friends. Riding her new Schwinn Bicycle. 
She is not Sports-Minded at all, but more academic. Loves school. (Straight A's & Perfect Attendance) She too is an avid book reader (just like her mom).








Having just the one child, she is extremely versatile. She can be in the kitchen with me one minute, and out in the garage with her dad the next. She knows what every tool is. 
She's been camping every year since she was 6 months old. When we had a tent, we put a portable crib on one side, our sleeping bags on the other.

SHE'S A GREAT KID! I'm very PROUD of her!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My wife and I consider ourselves blessed.

We have 3 wonderful childern.

Emily (6)
Ethan (4)
Ben (2)

They all get along most of the time and all love camping, bikes, swimming and will start skating this winter.

Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We have 2-Eric 5 and Dani (short for Danielle) 12.

Eric is a wonderboy on the computer and loves anything electronic. His favorite thing right now is Spider Man. He loves to go to Preschool and is called the "PC" Privledged Child. His teachers rave about how polite he is and how he never complains, ect. I think part of that is because he was taken care of by his Nana for his first 4 1/2 yrs here at home instead of having to go straight into daycare.

Dani is ALL girl. Loves cheerleading, hip-hop jazz dance, "fashion", music and has a special talent with art. Her grades have really zoomed up this year and I think that we are going to see that continue.

We are very proud of both of them!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

A 3 year old girl, a 5 year old girl, and a -3 month old girl, due in February. Even the cat is a girl. I need more engines to keep up with the estrogen!
Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Man...do I feel old!

My oldest is in her 5th year of college (22) My youngest is about to turn 19. (We started early...I'm only 40, so you do the math!)

They still camp with us occasionally, but not often enough. I've taken them since they were little tots, and we slept in tents.

Have fun with 'dem kids...they grow so fast!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> His sister, now 3 is a handful, and like BBB, Daddy is fearful of her dating years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a son and a daughter. My son will turn 4 on 11/24 and my daughter is 7 1/2. They are both smart, loving and wonderful children! Plus, since we started the whole camping thing when they were very young, they love to go and can't wait for the next trip!

Tim, I too am not sure how I will handle the "dating years". However, I do have a 'dating' application form that will be handed out ahead of time.







Here it is:

APPLICATION FOR PERMISSION TO DATE MY DAUGHTER

NOTE: This application will be incomplete and rejected unless accompanied by a complete financial statement, job history, lineage,
and current medical report from your doctor.

1. Name________________________________________ Date of birth______________

2. Height______________ Weight_______________ I.Q._________ GPA________

3. Social security #_______________________ Drivers license #_______________________

4. Boy scout rank_____________________

5. Home address_______________________________ City/state_________________ Zip_________

6. Do you have one male and one female parent?____________
If no, please explain___________________________________________________________

7. Number of years parents married______________

8. Do you own a van?________ a truck with oversized tires?________ a waterbed?__________
Do you have an earring, nose ring, or belly button ring? ______________ a tattoo___________
(If yes to any of #8, discontinue application and leave premises.)

9. In 50 words or less, what does late mean to you? _____________________________________________________________________________________

10. In 50 words or less, what does don't touch my daughter mean to you? _____________________________________________________________________________________

11. In 50 words or less, what does abstinence mean to you? _____________________________________________________________________________________

12. Church you attend___________________ How often do you attend?_____________

13. When would be the best time to interview your father, mother and priest?_______________________

14. Answer by filling in the blank: please answer freely, all answers are confidential.
If I were shot, the last place on my body I would want to be wounded is in the __________________
A woman's place is in the ___________________
The one thing I hope this application does not ask me about is ______________________________
When I first meet a girl, the thing I notice about her first is ____________________
(NOTE: If the last answer begins with a T or an A, discontinue. Leaving premises keeping your head low and running in a 
serpentine fashion is advised.)

15. What do you want to be IF you grow up?___________________________________

I swear that all information supplied above is true and correct to the best of my knowledge.

_____________________(signature)

Thank you for your interest. Please allow four to six years for processing. You will be contacted in writing if you are approved. Please do not try to call or write. 
If your application is rejected, you will notified by two gentlemen wearing white ties carrying violin cases.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

YOU feel old! My son is 30!

Well, anyway, he has two kids (and one due any minute now)--I figure they're mine, too. Granddaughter (the love of my life







) is 6 going on 13 (she _so_ wants to be a teenager!!); grandson is 3-1/2; newborn (or soon to be born) is also supposed to be a girl!

Have taken them camping once so far. Looking forward to many more times.

Mark


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Herb, I may need that list pretty quick seeing as how my daughter just turned 13. My boy's are 15 and 17. All are great kids and good students and love camping. Like Jolly my oldest ,17, is looking at college's and should have no problem getting in to the one of his choose, he is ranked 18th out of 345 kids in his H.S. , maintains a 4.10 GPA and scored in the low 1500 on his SAT. My daughter, 13, is right with him in her school work. But she has discovered boys this year,although we don't allow her to date yet she still is looking. She loves to play the flute and has attended music camp for the last 4 years. Now for my youngest son, 15, it must be the age because he forgets everything such as handing in homework that he has completed, I don't understand. He has the ability but is content on C work and we have to push him, like my wife say's this to will pass. he loves to camp, play guitar, PS2 and sports. Someone told me once that when the kid's hit the teen years they forget everything and you have to retrain them, I now think this is true because every time I look into the mirror I see more gray hairs, It must be them. Kirk


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well are you ready for this?! We have 4 girls! Five year old twins, a 4yr.old and a 2 year old (on Friday!) And they all love to camp! In fact, I think its such a great family trip because the kids can just be kids and we don't have to worry about them jumping on the furnature at a hotel. 
We upgraded from a little hybrid (15ft. to be exact) to the Outback 26RS! We love it. Only one trip before we have to put it away but I am already planning for net year!
As far as them getting along... I pray everyday that they will someday stop fighting as much as they do. They are young and I have to remind myself of that. But for now, as one Outbackers said, they grow so fast so I cherish these years!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Herb...I have been looking for that for a while now. I had seen a copy years ago, and have been looking for it ever since Erin-Marie was born. It is hilarious.

Madden6....eeks....4 girls...I lost all my hair dealing with one..

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Two step-kids here,
19 year old in 2nd year of college, the music man, excellent writer.

15 year and 318 day old daughter. The sports queen, captain of volleyball and basketball team, 2nd year varsity softball 1st base woman, travelling basketball, and a lefty to boot. Sports seems like 350 days a year in our house.

Both extremely intelligent and polite (usually).

Kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kevin...
Looking at your sig line...

Isn't CRYSTAL LAKE haunted by Jason???


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

I have an 8 month old daughter, hopefully she will love camping as much as we do. She sure does sleep good on the dinette next to our bed. Don't even want to think our her dating for a looooonnnggg time.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I also have two wonderful daughters the dating years are not here yet but I dread them:irvine: Herb the application is great







.








Kim is 11 loves to read,play softball and is a purple belt in karate (that should be a plus)








Jamie is 9 also loves to read,playstion and piano.

Both love to go camping and they wanted the 26rs to take friends along.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have three kids. They all love Camping
Keturra (but likes to be call Tori )is 14 loves to read and is into Sketching, Track&Field)
and god help them "BOYS"
Payge is 12 and is in Cheerleading,video games, and again "BOYS"
Cordell is 8 and is into midget Football,riding his bike cycle, video games,Gi Joes
But if you wind him up he's like Taz he doesn't stop!!
But they're just kids Got ta love them.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Three boys, 4, 2 and 5 months. Justin (4) and Bryan(2) are all about good guys/bad guys. They run around all day pretending to hunt monsters and each other (ok, now You're the bad guy... OK?) Nicholas (5 months) is all about eating and pooping...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Nicholas (5 months) is all about eating and pooping...


Ahh, to be young again.....









Nice picture.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim,

Some of us *old* people are into the same things!!









Mark


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Herb - great application! I printed it out and will send my daughter to school with it tomorrow!

Wait, my wife said it was a joke - is that right? Man, I thought I'd found the perfect solution.

Well, back to buckshot (I also have a four foot broadsword that I know how to use - I find that polishing and sharpening it during the initial date interview relaxes me







).


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, this one has been inactive for a while so it looks like those who are going to vote have done it - the results are interesting. Looks like mostly young families or at least families with young kids. Grade school and preschool ages for the most part. From what I've read on the forum this sounds about right but it is interesting to get confirmation. Not too many folks out there who are planning on family and pulling an Outback!

Personally, I think an Outback would be a great place to start one!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Talk about some rough mods!









I'm not sure I'd want to see pictures, though.

Mark


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We are blessed with 2

Lauren is 3 1/2 years old and her baby brother "Drew Bear" (Andrew) is 15 months

They LOVE to camp. Lauren points out every camper she sees and declares her camper "more better"- good girl!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

What about Grandkids







My baby is 26 but we do the camping with the 5 and 8 year old grandsons...









Vern


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Our gang ranges from almost 23 (grad school) down to our 9 yr. old 4th grader.

All I can say is DITTO to what Jollymon said. Enjoy 'em while they're young. Also, a big Kudos to all you who have embarked on a life of RV'ing while your kids are still young. It simply doesn't get any better and the family will enjoy a lifetime of positive memories.

Have fun out there!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

As our sig says.... 2 girls here! Brianna (5) and Lauren (4), they are twelve months apart! Both the girls have been camping since they were babies, from a tent, to a 17' expandable, and now to the 25 RS-S... they can't wait to try out their bunk beds for the first time, in fact that's all they talk about!

I came from a family of all boys.... I couldn't think of life any other way than those 2 girls! They are a true blessing.

Mike


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Have to agree with you folks, enjoy them while they are young!! Got a 7 Year old son, and 5 year old daughter. Started out with a tent, moved to the pop-up trailer, and now moving to the 28rs-ds







The kids love the outdoors and getting out of dodge. Provides us some good family time to play games, and go on bike rides while leaving the PS2, TV, and computer at home. Have to find creative ways to get the kids out from the fron of a TV screen.

Sure hope to meet up with some of the Outbackers this summer!!

Enjoy the camping trips


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

My Wife and I started out in tents, then borrowed my parents pop-up ... we enjoyed using a TT but didn't enjoy the setup and takedown in the rain.... 2 kids and on our second TT loving every moment spent camping.

Can't wait for spring to arrive......


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

We have three, Christopher 17 is still going but will be in college next year, Marlena 14 only thinks about boys, I mean guys (she is offended when I call them boys) and my youngest is 7 and loves to camp. He thinks every family owns some type of camper. Actually all of them love to camp, we have a great time.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

We have 2 Boys 5 & 41/2. Started when they were 11 months old in a tent (what was I thinking).
This past weekend we went to a snowcross race, in the pits there was a 53' NASCAR type hauler.Both my boys at the same time ask Does that outback have bunkbeds like owers?

Paul


----------



## msmhk (Feb 13, 2005)

Bought of first TT 2 weeks ago. We purchased the 23RS because we liked having the two queen beds. We will be camping with our three kids ages 1, 5, and 6.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Two boys:
Joe 11 and Bret 9. Awesome kids...been camping since they're babies so it's just life to them!


----------



## The Duffs (Aug 11, 2005)

Just got on this site today so HELLO everyone.

We have a combination of kids, our oldest two are 11 and almost 13. They both have autism. Then we have an 8y and a 3y. They are all boys. This is why we went with the 28rss so everyone has their own bed without having to put the table down (though now Geoff puts the table down so the dog has a bed too shy ). My oldest son paces so that is why we got the side slide so he would have room.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I have two children, my son Colin is 7 and my daughter Jordan is 9. They are both terribly different but the same in many regards.

I like to think that my wife and I instilled in them a desire to meet and enjoy people of all different walks of life and they really seem to do that. The circle of friends that each of them have looks like a U.N. meeting (minus the WMD's). They are both slightly above average students, but their teachers LOVE them, so the intelligence plus the likeability factor will serve them well. They both work hard and complain very, very little about school and school work.

They are both involved in lots of sports. Colin plays football, baseball, basketball and excels in each of those. I really think either baseball or basketball will be his thing, however he is one of the smaller guys on our football team, but he will be lining up at center this year. His athletic skill comes very naturally for him, throwing, hitting, running, jumping, etc. all come easy, once he decides which one to specialize in, I think he will be a very solid player.

Jordan cheers, plays basketball and softball and loves the social aspect of the sports. She has zero natural athletic ability, but is the most coachable kid I have ever seen. If you want her to do something, just show her how and she will do it, without compliant, every time! She has a tremendous batting stance and great hand eye at the plate, she is much smaller than most girls her age so right now the ball doesn't travel that far, but in a few years watch out!!

I love my kids for the types of people they are. They respect other people, don't tease or act mean towards other kids and really just like making friends. Which leads me to question why they treat each other the way they do?

Excuse me, I'm gonna go hug my kids!

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have 4 kids.

2 beautiful girls ages 8 and 5

2 boys ages 23 and 20

The boys only camp with me at the Carlisle truck show, the girls are stuck with me all the time









John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We have been blessed with 4 beautiful children!
19 ~ Boy
17 ~ Boy
14 ~ Girl
8 ~ Girl
Our oldest(19y) has not been camping this year,
Our 17y has only been once~he has other things on his plate...sports
The 2 girls 14 & 8 love to go.
Wouldn't trade/change any one of them...They are awesome!

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

One girl who is turning 15 in Sept and a son that just turned 6 in July.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We have 2 girls. Madison age 4 (almost 5) and Mackenzie 18 mos. Both really enjoy camping and spending time on dad's boat.

There are no more children in our future......Can't take the chance on a third wedding. Well, I guess I could just buy them ladders!

Some others have mentioned what they would do or say during the "first date interview". Although, I could introduce them to our extensive firearm collection or show off some 600 yard targets that I have shot.

However, I'll keep it simple.........."Don't do anything to her, that you would not want me to do to you."























Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I still like the engraved bullet thing. That has a certain amount of panache.

I like your approach too Tim. Can't confuse that message too much can you?

(Man, I can't seem to make a single post today that doesn't require an edit - my typing sucks! Could it be related to the fact that I leave for a 10 day camping trip tomorrow?







)


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ah...The engraved bullet thing........

My problem is that would mess up the ballistic coefficient and trajectory. Too much time invested in recalculating ballistics and powder charge. I could just stamp a .38 wadcutter. Our match grade bullets are just way too expensive to be engraving.

Madison is only 4 and she is already "boy crazy"!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tim,

Mine is going on 15...just wait...it gets worse!!!

When the first boy come I think I will just the line from the "Blue Collar Tour":

remember boy, I'm not afraid to go BACK to jail!!!

Gary


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

Two kiddos here!

Our son, Joey is 4 1/2 and loves everything about camping! I think the kid knows more about hooking up the trailer than I do!

Our daughter, Jenna is 20 months - will be 2 at the end of November. Although we're still working on getting her to go to sleep easily in the trailer, she love the Outback and starts yelling "Outback! Outback" everytime we go to the storage facility where our trailer is kept!

We started camping in tents before Joey was born. I enjoyed it enough to go on occasion, but just didn't want to tent camp with little ones. When Joey was 18 months we bought a tent trailer. That was all I thought we'd ever need...until Jenna came along!!!!!

 Beth


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We have two happy little ones

Luke who is two.







All boy and would move into the Outback if we would let him. And who could forget our other "pixy" Elise she is almost 6. She loves camping. Will spend her days picking up any bug or creature she can find but don't let her see a spider---- every one in the campground will think someone has just been shot!!!!

Just upgraded to the Outback so until mid July these two were tent rats. They still can't believe that we can go to the bathroom with out leaving our campsite.







Wait till they find out that they could have a TV if mom and dad let them!!!


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We have two girls. Meghan just turned 9 and Emily is 7. They love to go camping and sometimes like to bring a friend each. They think it's fun to show them the ropes (and how the potty works)!

Meghan is extremely athletic and plays select soccer for Coca Cola and also for her rec. team the Eagles. She also plays softball (fastpitch) and excels at that. She started training with a pitching coach at 7 and had a u10 team wanting her that year, but she's happy playing on a team that dad coaches with her best friends.

Emily plays soccer in our church league and loves the way she looks in her uniform! She's fast but will be working on her skills this year. She loves to dance and play with her friends.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

We not only have 5 kids, but a real interesting spread:

15 year old son, Joshua

7 year old triplets, Caleb, Brianna, and Noah

9 month old baby, Marli

This is the true meaning of the "7 year itch!" However, the next 7 year baby will have to be Josh's...cuz WE'RE DONE!!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

A two year old and one on the way that disrupted camping a little because he/she is coming any day now. The two year old is so much fun to camp with, he really loves the bunkhouse.

Funny thing, we took the camper to get serviced, across from where you drop the camper to leave it they have campers setup like a campground, a fire going and everything. Well, he hops out and immediately heads to the camper to where we normally store his camping toys...almost broke my heart when i had to tell him we weren't staying and had to leave it. Then when we pull away he is trying to look behind us, and he says again, "where is my camper?" then "I want my camper back..."

guess he likes to camp


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2 here also......1 boy, Blake is 11 and 1 girl, Alyssa is 5...both are entering new domains as far as school is concerned. Blake starts Middle school this year and Alyssa starts full day Kindergarten this year.

Steve


----------

